# I need a good pumpkin pie recipe



## Juniper (Nov 18, 2006)

I'min charge of bring the pie to our family's thanksgiving get together. Anyone have a pumpkin pie recipe they love?


----------



## CraftyKate (Nov 22, 2006)

INGREDIENTS:

    * 1 1/4 cups pumpkin puree, canned or fresh
    * 3/4 cup sugar
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
    * 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
    * 1 teaspoon all-purpose flour
    * 2 eggs, lightly beaten
    * 1 cup evaporated milk, undiluted
    * 2 tablespoons water
    * 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
    * 1 unbaked pastry shell (9-inch)

PREPARATION:
Combine pumpkin, sugar, salt, spices, and flour in a medium mixing bowl. Add eggs; mix well. Add evaporated milk, water, and vanilla; mix well. Pour into pastry-lined pie pan. Bake at 400° for 15 minutes; reduce heat to 350° and bake about 35 minutes longer, or until center is set.


----------

